# Junk Cartridge



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Junk catridge.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It looks like the body is even plastic. Reminds me of a mobile home faucet, older of course as they have improved their quality. :whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like it is a mobile home shower valve, or some cheap pos that was bought from blowes or **** depot


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Do they want it fixed or replaced?


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't of even taken it apart once I saw it. Only way I'm touching that valve, is if they've already approved a valve replacement. My luck has been you take those cheap POS apart, and they never go back together right, or something breaks in the process. If they want it repaired and not replaced, I'm gone. 

I usually give them the talk about you can spend *** to fix the old valve, which may be damaged beyond repair, or you could spend just a little more and have a brand new valve, with warranty. If they don't want it, I leave a card and a smile.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a Nibco.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> Looks like a Nibco.


 




Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> It looks like the body is even plastic. Reminds me of a mobile home faucet, older of course as they have improved their quality. :whistling2:


 




The valve body is actually brass (or bronze) but it was painted white for some reason.

I went there on a Saturday (I forgot when I booked the call for Sat. that my stem supplier was closed in the afternoons on Sat.). I didn't have a replacement cartridge with me. I told the people (this was in a condo, in a nice area by the way) that I could come back Monday and replace the defective part. 

The lady asked me if I could swap out cartridges from their tub valve in another bathroom.(same Nibco valve in other bathroom). So I installed the tub valve cartridge in their shower valve so they could take showers in the master bath over the weekend. When I was done they tell me "Oh never mind about coming back Monday, we'll just leave it as is. How much do we owe you?"....:furious:

So instead of making what I wanted to make, I had to settle for less.....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

It boggles the mind to think somebody would conceal something like that inside of a wall.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So the defective cartridge was re-installed in the other bathroom's tub valve, and the cartridge from the tub valve, which is old, was what I installed into their shower valve...so these two dummies are OK with a tub valve in the guest bath that doesn't work...

I was a little stunned that they didn't want a new one.

Whatever.

I hope the one I put into their shw. valve malfunctions so they call me....:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> So the defective cartridge was re-installed in the other bathroom's tub valve, and the cartridge from the tub valve, which is old, was what I installed into their shower valve...so these two dummies are OK with a tub valve in the guest bath that doesn't work...
> 
> I was a little stunned that they didn't want a new one.
> 
> ...


Those ho's are cheap idiots, what if they have guests are the guests gonna use the master bath lol, I'm suprised they didn't want a new sv installed, but I praise you for trying to make the ho's relize that they need a new sv, hopefully when the cartridge goes bad you will be the first person they call.


----------

